# Who's Smokin this weekend?



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Nothing Like a holiday to put some smoke in the air. I was planning on throwing a big ole brisket on the Primo Grill and trying out my new Flame Boss 200 Fire controller. Sound off folks.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

We (Burntime Smokers) are doing the 1st annual Pitts & Spitts "Smokin Hot ******* Cookoff" at Michael Berry's ******* Country Club.. Brisket, Chicken, Ribs, and bbq sauce (made with Michael Berry moonshine) are the categories. Wish us luck!!! I'll let you know how we fared! I'm also gonna let MB know he needs to vote for Trump!

T-Bone
(tpool)


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Now don't go poking the bear and say that to MB. heheheeh


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

What holiday are you referring to?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

hog_down said:


> What holiday are you referring to?


X2


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Pulled my meat off last night that's for this weekend.I can't eat smoked meat right off the smoker after breathing smoke all day.I cooked 2 pork loins 8 hrs. low and slow.The loins were wrapped with bacon,cooked in open roaster pans for 3 hours.Covered the pans real tight with foil for 4 hrs.,then open the last hour.I put another pan under the meat rack full of water.They are the juiciest I ever cooked.The bacon is dang near as good as the loins.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

hog_down said:


> What holiday are you referring to?





bigfishtx said:


> X2


Maybe this one?


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm gettin down ol boy. Throwing down a brisket and a couple of racks.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Jreynolds do we need to throw down a brisket cookoff?


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

https://myflameboss.com/cooks/47483

Check it out boys. The flameboss has my grill rollin on autopilot. Loving this little gizmo.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

got some split chicken boobs about to go on


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

JuiceGoose said:


> Now don't go poking the bear and say that to MB. heheheeh


Hahaha. I saw him on stage in the club, but he didn't visit the pits!

Anyways, we (me) took 8th in brisket out of 23 teams (not bad considering 21 of those other teams were IBCA sanctioned teams). 11th in chicken (I overcooked one - the other 2 I cooked were undercooked at time of turn-in). But the weirdest thing is our ribs didn't even get a call (a call for this cookoff was top 15 out of 23). My buddy cooks the heck out of ribs, and I had one of his ribs from same turn-in rack, and was possibly the best rib I ever ate! "scratching head"... I guess you just never know what judges are gonna show up!

T-BONE (tpool)


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

We had a good cook at the Cookin4courage cook off in Magnolia this weekend. 90 teams and we (Low & Slow) took 5th in chicken and 5th in brisket. You never know because we thought the ribs were good.


----------

